# I.B.S & Me



## davidtaylor48 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi All,

My name is David and I have been suffering with I.B.S all of my life, I have tried countless things to help me throughout the years.

What I have found is a few very basic things which can help people in a similar position to myself.

I appreiate that everybody is different and not all of what I am about to say will be agreed with.

Firstly, and in my mind the most important thing is a positive mental attitude. If you let I.B.S run your life it will, take control and don't let it take over.

I walk every evening when I finish work for an hour as I find the exercise helpful and relaxing to take in a good view and distract away from the pain and discomfort.

I eat a healthy balanced diet with plenty of vegetables and drink plenty of water throughout the day.

When your particularly struggling or having a bad day, deep breaths help me to remain calm and focused.

One thing I have found in the past 12 months is Flatulence Underwear as I suffer really bad with constipation and horrible wind.

Obviously it is better out that in, as it releases pressure building up. However that isn't always fair on the people around me.

I tried a brand from America which offered carbon pads stuck inside underwear and another from Japan which was quite similar, both very expensive and did not work.

I saw an advert in a magazine I read for similar underwear from a UK firm, where I live. I was obviously very doubtful it would work and came so close to not ordering any.

I did order it and put it through its paces. I cannot tell you in enough words how brilliant it is, fits like regular underwear without the need for inserting and removing pads.

It removed all of my flatulence and has helped me massively with one of the issues I personally suffer from and I would recommend it to anybody suffering with flatulence.

I look forward to hearing from you and your journeys you have been on. As a community we can share what we find works and help others live a more comfortable life.

Take Care

David


----------

